# What rod should I get for pier fishing?



## Florida Angler

What kind of rod should I get for pier fishing and what should it be rated? I want it to be sensitive enogh to detect a smaal nibble from a pompano or snapper, but strong enough to pull big pier snook out from their holes. Any suggestions?
Thanks
Florida Angler


----------



## hokieboy

I think ur gonna be hard pressed to find one rod to do this. I would try to get different rods for each type of fishing. Are you using spinning or conventional tackle?


----------



## Catfish713

Yea dude it's gonna be tough to find both those qualities in one rod. you'r best bet might be an ugly stick they have great sensitivity i would probably go with a 8' or 9' personaly i like spinning tackle but that is all up to u. I have a 10' Shakespear seahorse custom (just an ugly stick with a different look) with a reel that holds 150yards of 30# line this rod can lift a 15# plate weight strait up off the ground.  

Good luch and tight lines


----------



## hokieboy

When i am pier fishing i like to use a 7' rod. You dont need the extra length on the pier b/c you are not casting for distance and the smaller rod gives you more strength and control.


----------



## chris storrs

you might want to check out musky rods...light in weight usually graphite or glass /graphite mix, designed for casting all day but tons of power 

usually come from 6-8 feet in length


----------



## hokieboy

My favorite pier rod is made by tsunami it is part of thier inshore rod collection. I have two of them and they are awesome, great backbone and still lots of feel.


----------



## surfcast

Tica has a decent 9' rod...rated 2 to 6 ounces...great feel and good backbone


----------



## derekxec

get 2 setups....

buy like a $50 cheapy setup from BPS for the snapper and pomps and get a nice star rod or crowder rod around 7-8ft (like $100) plus a nice reel ($100-500 depending on how much you are looking to spend) and youll be set

a decent pier setup without going overboard would be a 7ft crowder 20-50lb class rod ($135) and a shimano Tekota 600 ($170) so for around $300 you could have a really decent pier rod


----------



## Railroader

Chris was right about the Muskie Rods...Look up Crowder rods, E-Series Lite down near the bottom under "Muskie" rods.

I have two, rated 3/4-4oz. 7'-3" length. With these rods and ABU 6500 C4's I catch bait, whiting, trout, flounder, etc. A little much for throwing Gotcha's, but it can be done.

Put the 525 Mag on one and you have enough rod for the nastiest redfish, or snook. Look back at my redfish reports from JaxPier, that's the rod I had in my hand. Earlier this year, on a friends boat, I pulled a ray about five feet across from 120 feet of water with this combo. I'd tackle anything that swims on them.

Mine are used hard, and have held up very well.

$155 a copy, and worth EVERY PENNY.


----------



## Woodrow

My main rod and reel is a 7' medium action Ugly Stick Tiger with Diawa BG 20 that I use for most of my bottom fishing. I also carry a 7' OM light action with a Stradic 4000 for throwing Gotchas and light spoons.


----------



## curtisb

Florida Angler said:


> What kind of rod should I get for pier fishing and what should it be rated? I want it to be sensitive enogh to detect a smaal nibble from a pompano or snapper, but strong enough to pull big pier snook out from their holes. Any suggestions?
> Thanks
> Florida Angler


Well you didn't give a price range so not sure your budget. As for the fish you mentioned, I haven't fished for them before(not down in Texas we don't from a pier). If you are looking cheap than the old fiberglass rods are hard to beat on a pier. They will take a ton of abuse and have good back bone in the surf rods to handle big fish. I use to use Harrington, Fenwicks and Lamiglass fiberglass blanks in 10' to 14' to build all my old surf rods and hauled many a bull red, shark, stingray and big jack fish in with them. Also consider a pier drop net for bringing the fish up onto the pier with and not the rod. I don't know about Florida but our piers are tall here on the Texas Coast and a drop net is a must have.


----------

